# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Floor Grate - confused!

## Rodeo-Clown

My bathroom has been waterproofed and by the looks of it the shower waste is 50mm. I have a tile insert floor waste (Bermuda) and it is 100mm top and 50mm into the pipe. The trouble is it has come with a flange and the flange doesn't fit into the floor. If I don't use the flange, there is too much room wiggle room for the floor waste. The floor waste is 100mm and it didn't come with a flange, and it still doesn't fit into the cut out.  Help?

----------


## heavytrevy

the burmuda 50mm smart tile waste outlet should be around 45mm and will fit easily into the 50mm pipe,
You are missing a 50mm puddle flange which needs to be installed. 
Looks like your trying to jam it into a 40mm pipe ?
check with a tape.

----------


## Rodeo-Clown

you're absolutely correct, it is a 40mm pipe! I've been given a safe waste tray which should work?   
Next issue is that the main floor waste is 90mm! I can order in a 80mm floor waste but what connecter do I use, my local shop couldn't supply one.

----------


## heavytrevy

see if a 80mm puddle flange will work to take up some room , it can be glued down

----------


## Rodeo-Clown

> see if a 80mm puddle flange will work to take up some room , it can be glued down

  thanks! There is a Bermuda 100 x 80mm that comes with a flange (http://www.bountybrassware.com.au/pd...a-Standard.pdf), would that work if it is glued down? What glue would be used, I'm assuming the tiler would do this?

----------


## heavytrevy

> thanks! There is a Bermuda 100 x 80mm that comes with a flange (http://www.bountybrassware.com.au/pd...a-Standard.pdf), would that work if it is glued down? What glue would be used, I'm assuming the tiler would do this?

   stick the flange down with sika

----------


## Rodeo-Clown

thanks, mate. Popped a 80mm flange on the main floor waste and a 40mm flange over the shower waste.  There is a bit of flex in the 40mm flange, but glue will hold it down.

----------


## ashman

Got a question for you, now that you have water proofed it, fitted the flange, are you now going to screed over the flange?

----------


## Rodeo-Clown

that was the plan, but turns out the tiler opted not to use the flange, and popped the grate into the pipe (it's completely waterproofed, including inside the pipe), with screed around / on top.  Have just started using the shower and so far it seems OK...?

----------


## ashman

> that was the plan, but turns out the tiler opted not to use the flange, and popped the grate into the pipe (it's completely waterproofed, including inside the pipe), with screed around / on top.  Have just started using the shower and so far it seems OK...?

  Ahh ok, sorry was i asking for my own benefit, im about to do a reno myself and trying to learn the process!

----------

